# Good DC spinning classes



## jahona (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm doing an internship out in DC this semester and will be unable to take my bike out with me. I'm hoping to do some spinning classes to keep up my biking fitness. Does anyone know of any good spinning classes in the DC area. I'll be living in the Rosslyn, VA area, so if anybody knows of any in that area that would be great. I think their might be a Golds Gym nearby that might have them.

Thanks


----------

